# Learning from the WV water crisis



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anyone else been following the contamination in WV?

It has taught me that I might need to re-visit my choice to emphasize purification over storage.

To me purification is important because it isn't as finite as storage, but I'll be adding to my stores a bit as well and try to find a better balance between the two.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder if something like a Berkey would filter out this type of chemical.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have water Not provide by the State , we also have a good supply stored.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm not sure on the Berkey filter question. 

There's also another thread on this topic here. I didn't see it before I started this one...


----------

